# Afternoon Duck Hunt



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Well all i can say is wow. What a great hunt. We didn't limit out but it wasn't because the ducks were not there. The sun was in our eye's which made it difficult to pick out the drakes. Right at prime time the wind changed and then we turned our blinds around and were able to see the birds a lot better. It was so much fun and my little guy had a blast. Attached are the pictures from the hunt.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some pretty cool pics, looks like a good hunt and it looks like the lil guy had a blast as well


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

waterfowler7 said:


> Those are some pretty cool pics, looks like a good hunt and it looks like the lil guy had a blast as well


Thanks waterfowler7 and he did have a blast...


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool Stuff right there!! Im sure he loves spendin time with dad...


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's great! Looks like the little guy had a blast with dad


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I like your retriever. Strong, loyal and enthusiastic. The way they should be.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That right there is what the great outdoors is all about!

Great Stuff! :beer:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

He will never ever forget the times with his Dad. You are the hero in his life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

You can tell he's definitely having a great time.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

thats what hunting is all about right there


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome pics and awesome hunt.
Treasure these times because they grow up fast.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics :beer:


----------

